# Stickmen - Thinman or Marksmen?



## jwcbf (Jan 14, 2009)

Hey Folks,

I hope to be buying some stickmen soon. I really like the Thinman from Dogs afield and the Marksmen from rushcreek (Evan's friend Mark).

Have any of you had experience with both (or photos)?

Thanks 
JW


----------



## GoodDog (Oct 15, 2007)

I have used the Marksmen a number of times now. They are light, easy to transport, don't move around in a wind, and look good from a distance. They are also real easy to clean up, and pack down into a fairly compact size. I want about 4 more of them.


----------



## Evan (Jan 5, 2003)

For scale, this is Vince with a MARKSman. He makes them, and is the designer of the final version.

Evan


----------



## Sean H (Feb 13, 2008)

How tall is Vince?


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

The Marksmen work really good. Easy to set up and don't take much room at all. The also hold pretty well in the wind. If you've got more room to spare and have the materials, I've seen near life sized human cutouts of 1/4" plywood where a stake can be run down the backs into the ground. Seen these down in TX when I was down there over the winter. Their term for them is "Pedro's."


----------



## Evan (Jan 5, 2003)

Sean H said:


> How tall is Vince?


About six feet.

Evan


----------



## jwcbf (Jan 14, 2009)

Anyone have experience with the "Thinman" from Dogsafield???


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

I've been using the "Thinman" from Dogs Afield since several years before Jerry Day sold the company. They are still working great. They are essential equipment for me when I train alone or with one other trainer. I use the Thinmen to simulate multiple guns from which I run singles or when I use a tosser rather than a live BB. The Thinman material is waterproof and the pole used is the same as the Days End blind pole which holds well for extended periods in tough windy conditions. The h step pole is as secure as a pole can be in any type soil. I carry 4 Thinman silhouettes & poles in a tosser bag on my dog truck at all times. And the Dogs Afield pole can be hammered into the ground when you are running on hard clay soils like we have here in GA. We sell a number of these, so they must be popular with others too.

http://www.dogsafield.com/prodinfo.asp?number=R001-166


----------



## Chris Miller (Dec 16, 2005)

I ordered Thinman for dogsafeild about a month ago and haven't received them they are out of stock.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

I still like tyvek painter suits on a plastic garden pole best.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Any one have pictures of them folded up? So I can tell how much room they take up?


----------



## jwcbf (Jan 14, 2009)

Pictures of the poles (by themselves) I think would be helpfull.

The place I do most of my training has it all...

Rock hard ground, Soft ground, Strong winds, etc.


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

looks like the thinmen and marksmen look a lot alike....what is difference?


----------



## Evan (Jan 5, 2003)

They are similar in overall features and appearance. But the MARKSmen are taller and wider, giving a larger overall image and better visibility at long range. Of course, using them to identify gun stations for marks is only one use.

Evan


----------



## blinddogmaddie (Mar 7, 2008)

I bought some Marksmen from Evan in April and I am very satisfied with them. They holdup very nice in the wind and store easily.The stickman appear to have help my lab (with very severe eye limitations) on long marks since I started using stickman.


----------

